# GPU goes offline when dual channel DDR2 ram installed



## macho84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi i recently upgraded my ram from 2gb kingstong ddr2 800 mhz supported 667 as the processor FSB 800 mhz. it was working fine with 2gb . today i added another 2gb so that i can use it for huge apps.

But the new ram is working fine if that alone is installed. Both installed gpu is not powering the monitor either alone is working. So i tried switching to on board video and  it worked fine. Only when i switch to gpu its refuse to work.

GPU-5770 SAPPHIRE
RAM-2GBX2 800MHZ KINGSTON
INTEL D945GCL
INTEL CORE2DUO 2.8GHZ
PSU CM600EXTREME PLUS.

UPDATE: Previously i tried installing 2gb from local store same brand but gives only beep and wont start even though that single stick installed. But the seller told he sold to new pc oweners. not sure how truth. I got the refund as its far and keep annoying every time i had to go back for exchange.

The current one as mentioned above is from same seller and it worked flawlessly. Thank god. But why its not normally working with the gpu. Is that anything wrong with the gpu or what.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

Rest the CMOS once.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 11, 2011)

oh ok. Is that ram being wrongly stored or i cant understand .

How to do that. is that just remove the cmos battery will do that.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

yep, removing the cmos battery will reset Bios settings.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi top i did that too doesn't help the gpu is not booting up at all while both the ram installed and running. It works if either is removed i dont know stuck up here. Any help appreciated.


Only ON-BOARD VIDEO is working

got crazy because of this is that a board problem or what is happening can any one help

Hi got the resolution it practically not possible as the system max memory is 4gb so it can address more when my gpu is having 1gb vram 

i thing this is the reason it failed to power up


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ take it easy - Do the followings :

1. Test only one Ram slot at a time with the OLD ram and make sure if the both ram slots on the mobo is fine.

2. Make sure your mobo has the latest bios version

3. Both rams are rated at 800 Mhz and from same manufacturer ??

4. Post a cpu-z scrennshot of the Memory and SPD tab of the New and OLD ram.

5. When you install two rams do you hear any beep sound ? - If so mention them how many beep/series of beep sound you hear ?

6. The OLD Ram and New Ram - are they dual sided means ram chips on both sides of the ram module or single sided means Ram chips only on one side of the module.

7. Make sure you have disabled on board VGA/IGP from bios and set your primary / initial display as pci-e/PEG under bios setting.

This issue looks like a latency/timing mismatch isue and in most cases bios automatically configures them - so first you need to make sure of 3 things - all the ram slots on the mobo working fine, You have the latest bios version and post the cup-z scrensho of SPD and memory tab.

Do all the above things and post back the feedback.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

*www.megapix.com/?p=W7NN38P6.jpg

every thing is fine basic question system max memory 4gb is that include vram or excluding it. 

My board max support is 4gb ddr2 
gpu has 1gb ddr5 . it was working fine with 2gb so max system memory address is 3gb 

but when 4gb is added it becomes 4+1gb vram so its cant address it thats the reason the baord or gpu is not working.

please confirm the above is correct or still the system can work


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

What is ur current BIOS version the latest version for ur MB is 0034 dated 09/06/2007 try updating it & see
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_De...on=Windows XP Professional*&DownloadType=BIOS


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

yes i had the same bios updated already


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 12, 2011)

@macho84 
i don't think that vram is also considered in that 4 gb and the problem could be with the RAM or mobo.try another set of 2 gb card.see if you face the same problem.
guys i got this in some website,is the os is causing any problem



> Originally Posted by ericeod
> Vista 32 and XP 32 support a maximum of 4Gb total memory. Vista 64 and XP 64 will run more then 4 GB of ram.
> This total includes video card ram, i.e., you have a 512 MB so Windows will only recognize 3.5Gb of 4Gb installed ram.



here is the microsoft link

*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778.aspx

found the same issue mentioned in another forum,take a look at this
*www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1001763&mpage=1


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

You should try the GPU in another system. I think it is faulty.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @macho84
> guys i got this in some website,is the os is causing any problem
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i agree with that he can try with a different stick but i dont think it is an os problem what u mentioned here is a different thing if PC is not booting by plugging the GPU then how come it can be an os prob i think it is MB/RAM/GFX compatability issue OP has two options to live with 2GB or change the MB

@ OP have a look here

Intel® Desktop Board D945GCL &mdash; System memory


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 12, 2011)

^^k.thanks.
 i think it could be due to bus resource may be, as mentioned in the another link i provided because that guy is having the same issue.or it could be due to some chipset errors.

@asingh 
 when either of RAM is installed the card is working fine.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi i  read the manual it say this statement what that does mean 

Remove the PCI Express x16 video card before installing or upgrading memory to
avoid interference with the memory retention mechanism.

So removing the gpu and reinstalling will it solve the problem guys


2.1 Memory Resources
2.1.1 Addressable Memory
The board utilizes 4 GB of addressable system memory. Typically the address space
that is allocated for PCI Conventional bus add-in cards, PCI Express configuration
space, BIOS (SPI Flash), and chipset overhead resides above the top of DRAM (total
system memory). On a system that has 4 GB of system memory installed, it is not
possible to use all of the installed memory due to system address space being
allocated for other system critical functions. These functions include the following:
• BIOS/ SPI Flash (2 MB)
• Local APIC (19 MB)
• Digital Media Interface (40 MB)
• Front side bus interrupts (17 MB)
• PCI Express configuration space (256 MB)
• GMCH base address registers, internal graphics ranges, PCI Express ports (up to
512 MB)
• Memory-mapped I/O that is dynamically allocated for PCI Conventional and PCI
Express
add-in cards
The amount of installed memory that can be used will vary based on add-in cards and
BIOS settings. Figure 11 shows a schematic of the system memory map. All installed
system memory can be used when there is no overlap of system addresses.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends entirely on  motherboard. 

A lot of people in this thread are right in saying that it is an addressing problem and not a memory problem.  

Essentially there is a maximum amount of memory your computer can "see" at any given time, and your video card's memory is "mapped" into this window of see-able memory (This is called Memory Mapped I/O). When it's mapped into this window it takes up a chunk of it and the operating system can't use that chunk to see into your physical memory. So if you say have a 4GB address space, and a video card with 2GB of memory, that memory will be mapped into 2GB of that address space leaving only 2GB for the operating system to use for real RAM.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

"So removing the gpu and reinstalling will it solve the problem guys"



@OP i dont think so 
memory retention mechanism means the clips to hold the memory oviously u will have problems to install memory if u have a longer GPU because the GPU will extend over the bottom RAM clips/notches so basically we have to install the RAM first then the GPU thats a normal practice nothing to do with config what u can do is try with a RAM of Different make


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

fine it actually happened for me. But still i want to know is that total system addresable memory is that anything to do with vram 1gb i had . So even my system had 4+1 i cant you more than 4 gb ram right in total so the board is really a bottle neck here right.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

Correct me if i am wrong v ram is totally diffrerent thing & it is accessable only by the GPU ur MB or CPU  has nothing to do with the VRAM in a dedicated Card


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes i agree but how the system ie the board process access the card only via vram right gpu had to share the address to make sure proper signals are sent. So that display works properly

I wish if it actuals then why my board refuse to power on the card with 4gb installed and working when 2gb ram is removed. 

but its not the case that when i use the onboard video all 4gb is working perfectly


My query is simple guys is the total sytem memory address is including vram or excluding. All ram is addressable by system.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

excluding VRAM if it is on a Dedicated Card i.e All ram is addressable by system=Amount of Ram installed on the MB RAM Sloths


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

ok guys is it wise to upgrade to g41 combo board getting for 2.6k including shipping.

I am moving only for this reason as i cant use 4gb at all .

if this can be resolved in this board itself i can save that money. Kindly advice.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

i think it would be better off by completely selling of ur current MB/Proccy/RAM & upgrade


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am planning to assemble one by end of this year. Let me see for the time being use the current one with 2gb or upgrade the mb with g41 later if possible used quad core push to this year  and get the latest pc next year


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 12, 2011)

OP, why don't you try a 1GB DDR2 800MHz RAM to see if the system works with 2GB+1GB+1GBvRAM. 
But IMO there is no link of vRAM and RAM, the total expandable memory of a system is the max amount of RAM one can use, w/o the VRAM and not RAM+VRAM. 

BTW, is that CM eXtreme PSU working fine till now??


----------



## macho84 (Jul 12, 2011)

I intially tried that but my fate the 1gb i had was 533 mhz only since very low profile the bios cant downgrade my 800 mhz to that and giving me beep sound. 

Actually i hate this board very oldest board not even support the fullest capacity. simply gives error.

my only this is just for this small ram issue i am changing board where this cheap slow pentium d processor wont deserve at all except my gpu.

Tell me if the g41 will do the needfull.

i would be happy to see if any quad or c2d decent cpu for sale.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

if possible test your system with a different PSU and post the results.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

But here the psu is working fine. the gpu also works fine when only 2gb is installed. I had played hours of game. Just adding 2gb wont make the psu down more over the psu i had is a overkill to this config at 600 watts.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ you better run this system with 2 gb and later upgrade everything with latest config rather getting a g41 mobo right now.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats true. One Small correction the gpu is not refused to powerup the board refused to boot when 4gig and gpu is there . Its board which is not booting with 4+ ram

Take a look at here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/143703-upgrad-advice-needed-p945gcl-g41-combo-asus.html


----------

